

Building an In-Browser JavaScript VM and Debugger Using Generators - codingtheone
http://amasad.me/2014/01/06/building-an-in-browser-javascript-vm-and-debugger-using-generators/?u=javascript

======
goggles99
Awesome concept. I love this.

